# Replacing Hard Lines on an 84 Scirocco 8V



## gillryan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Replacing Hard Lines 84 Scirocco*

I just bought an 84 Scirocco and need to replace the hard fuel lines on the car, both the feed and return. My plan right now is to just use the stock fittings, get new tubing, create flares, etc. Summit racing sells 1/4" stainless steel tubing as well as 5/16" and 3/8". It would be great to just get a set of lines off another car, but I like the idea of running stainless lines because the stock ones tend to rust out. 

Now I just need to figure out what size tubing will match the stock hard lines or at least be compatible with the factory fittings. It is my understanding that the factory lines are 7mm. Is it possible to use 5/16" tubing, that seems like the nearest size that would possibly match or do I just need adapters?


----------



## VWSLEGATO (Nov 11, 2003)

l wouldn't worry about stainless steel lines. The original lines lasted over 20 years so I think you be good for another 20 with regular lines.


----------



## gillryan (Dec 8, 2008)

*Factory lines*

Wish I could find another set of factory lines, getting all new tubing and doing the flares just seems easier to me. 

Mine have some rust areas where the line goes up at the firewall and are starting to leak ever so slightly, not enough to drip fuel but I can smell fumes around the rusted area. 

I guess now that gas seeps from them they will cease to rust but just the idea of having lines like that bothers me.


----------



## VWSLEGATO (Nov 11, 2003)

I know what you mean. I have a few more cars to do. I heard someone on ebay was going to re-produce them but never saw any for sale. $$$ for the making if someone does.


----------



## gillryan (Dec 8, 2008)

*MK1 Autohaus*

Found a new set of lines from MK1 Autohaus on ebay and had them shipped to my door. All the correct xyz bends are in the right place and ready to go.


----------

